# Can I lower the video quality when on cellular network?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Tivo stream uses alot of data when I use data on my cellphone. I want to lower the quality to use less data. How can I do this? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Download instead of stream - then you can choose lowest quality download.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

But that assumes ios. Android does not have download option.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

tootal2 said:


> Tivo stream uses alot of data when I use data on my cellphone. I want to lower the quality to use less data. How can I do this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


No known method unfortunately. (none I've heard of)


----------

